# Dynamic address (no-ip) resolving problem



## backup (May 6, 2006)

Hi to all,

Here is my problem.

I have two video cameras: 
1) Web Camera and corresponding programm "Watcher 2.22" (Digi-Watcher.com) for controll and broadcasting.
I use No-Ip DDNS server (have an account f.e. xyz.no-ip.org) for accessing my camera from a remote site.

Watcher programm gave me an instruction to put the following line in the address bar of my browser: "http://xxx.xxx.xxx./broadcasting/broadcast.html".

Well, this approach was very successful with either dynamic address or my no-ip domain name (http"//xyz.no-ip.org/broadcasting/broadcast.html).

But, I have a problem with 
2) No-Ip accessing method regarding the other (analog) camera which is 
working with the Pico2000 video card.

I have succeed to connect that camera from remote comp.by typing the exact (dynamic) IP address (on "Input Server name or IP address" demand).
However, I cannot connect to it with my No-Ip domain name.

Maybe in this no-ip address something is missing, like "http://xyz.no-ip.org/*something/something*.html 

On the other hand, if my no-ip domain name literally replaces my 
dynamic IP address, why this doesn't work? (I remaind you that I can 
put the things to work by typing only the exact dynamic IP address.)

Many thanks in advance


----------

